# New to bow hunting and looking for a compound bow set up to start with!!!



## vigilant7c (Aug 6, 2011)

Hello everyone!!! I am a Soldier stationed at Fort Hood, TX and have been hunting my whole life, but I have never bow hunted. Well, I am going to give it a shot this year and am in the market for a complete compound bow set up. I did some research and some guys said to get on her and start chating because this is where the best deals are. I found a guy who has a Hoyt mt sport zr200 that has a bunch of stuff already added onto it, but i think it will need to be restrung due to the wearing of the string. I have attached some pics. The guy is asking $200 for the setup. Can anyone tell me anything about this bow and if it worth what he is asking? If anyone has any suggestions or has anything to offer, please send it my way. I'm ready to purchase right away if I can find another great deal on here!!!! Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT. Make sure you read the AT classifieds rules if the bow your buying is on this site. There's some good info and tips on that page. Make sure that it's the proper Draw length and draw weight for you. Try the search function and type in the brand and model to see if you find more info. Thank you for your service.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


That MT Sport is a very good shooting bow ,you are right it does need a new string / cables


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

vigilant7c.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT* and thank you for your service to our great country


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to AT! Enjoy the Site!

Make sure it is what you want and it fits you or else you will be reselling it on here shortly.


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

string and cables a fairly cheap,make sure its the right draw length.to check this hold your hands out and measure tip to tip and then divid by 2.5.welcome to the site and i salute you!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## BigSarge08 (Aug 4, 2011)

I bought a PSE Stinger with the package from a Basspro and love it. Its a great bow to start with and is right on when its tuned. First I would say find your draw length and then try out a few bows that you like to help the process of finding the one for you. Basspro or a gander mountain or basically any big outdoor fitters store should be able to help with the decision. Once you find the right bow that feels right and shoots right in your hand means you have found the one. From that you can add accessories and tid bits that you would like. One thing I learned is not every thing needs to be done at once. 

Second off welcome to Archery Talk, as for me PSE was the right brand and right bow for a great price. One of my close friends bought a Diamond Outlaw and swears by it as my other friend shoots a Mathews. Hope this helps.


----------

